

Coinbase Brian Armstrong: Financial Pain Points That Will Drive Bitcoin Adoption - tmlee
https://www.coingecko.com/buzz/brian-armstrong-on-financial-pain-points-that-drive-bitcoin-adoption

======
Joesagona
Agreed, in order for full adoption to take place, a significant portion of the
market needs to believe that using bitcoin over current methods will provide
significant benefits and avoid unbearable pain points.

With bitcoin hovering around $230/coin for more that 6 months, it looks like
the general public has lost faith in its "powers."

Perhaps the best course of action for Coinbase and other vendors offering
bitcoin services is to target the markets that need a decentralized, secure
currency the most. As mentioned in the article, it looks as though those
engaged in international remittance as well as underground trade/services need
bitcoin the most. Perhaps this is the right place to start...

